# Rumored Amazon Prime music streaming service (Now Available!)



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.buzzfeed.com/reggieugwu/amazon-prime-to-offer-music-streaming-service

Believe it if you want to. This doesn't seem to have gotten much attention in the media. Probably because there are already so many streaming services out there! But it might be another small incentive to keep Prime. Will be interesting to see what if anything Amazon says about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting.  I would be use it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

New information: Announcement probably on Thursday?

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/12/business/media/amazon-said-to-be-close-to-unveiling-music-streaming-service.html?_r=0

http://nypost.com/2014/06/11/amazon-to-launch-new-streaming-music-service/

Betsy


----------



## telracs

it went live yesterday.


----------



## Meemo

Yep. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1002557791

For iOS it looks like it's built into the Amazon Music app (just saw the update on my phone). Probably the same on the Fire, or they could've developed a separate app - my daughter has my Fire now and I didn't read too closely yet. Will give it a try when my app updates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds like the official announcement was today.
http://usat.ly/1pKVLV7

From the USA Today article (above),



> customers with Fire HD/HDx devices will get Prime Music in an automatic, over-the-air update. Customers with iOS or Android devices can also download the latest Amazon Music app in Apple's App Store or the Google Play Store. Amazon is also letting non-Prime members sample Prime Music free for 30 days.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the link.

And I got an email timestamped 1:08 today from Amazon about it (that's where I got the link. )

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep -- I got an email about it as an added prime benefit.  It's part of the existing 'Amazon music' app, which previously included any digital music you'd bought PLUS digital copies of any CDs you'd purchased that had digital 'editions'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Although there's no "Prime Music" listing on my HDX (the way there is Prime video).  There's no link equivalent to the web based one that I posted.  Or am I missing something?  EDIT:  I did tap on something at one point that showed some songs, but not all, as FREE but haven't found it again.

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Amazon and Prime just keep getting better.  Don't know how they do it but they keep surprising me.  Will definitely be using this.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is what it looks like in the Amazon music app on my iPad. I can't find anything like this on my Fire.



















Betsy


----------



## NogDog

For my Android phone (Samsung Galaxy S4) I had to install the Amazon Music app from their app store. I had Amazon MP3 Player installed, but it knows nothing about Prime music streaming. (When I get home this evening, I'll check for it on my Fire TV.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And ooh there's some cool stuff  Springsteen! Bruuuuuuuce! Billy Joel. The Fray. Fleetwood Mac.... (OK, I'm old...)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_hps?rh=i%3Adigital-music-album%2Cn%3A8335758011%2Cn%3A%21624868011%2Cn%3A624916011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A625150011&bbn=8335758011&ie=UTF8&qid=1402599263&hps=1

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

So I'm stupid.  I want to play it on my computer.  Just want to stream.  I don't have / want an Amazon library of music.  What do I do?  Play Pandora or iTunes radio?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> So I'm stupid. I want to play it on my computer. Just want to stream. I don't have / want an Amazon library of music. What do I do? Play Pandora or iTunes radio?


Here's a link with more information. It looks like you browse on the PC and then add music to your Amazon music library and then pay them from the library. Play the video on the page--it's pretty good.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201530920

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Sandpiper said:


> So I'm stupid. I want to play it on my computer. Just want to stream. I don't have / want an Amazon library of music. What do I do? Play Pandora or iTunes radio?


if you've ever bought mp3s from amazon, you do have a library. dropdown in the "your account" tab on the home page. there is something says "music library." once you add something, it'll be there. used to be your cloud player.


----------



## Sandpiper

Never bought mp3s from Amazon.  I've been Apple/Mac for a few years so iTunes.


----------



## telracs

Sandpiper said:


> Never bought mp3s from Amazon. I've been Apple/Mac for a few years so iTunes.


okay, i think that once you select a prime album, it will create a library for you. and actually, i believe it will open the library as song as you click play.

you cannot DOWNLOAD them to your computer, but you can play them through amazon's player on any computer.

and just so you know, you can buy mp3s from amazon and import them into iTunes. it's sometimes cheaper that way.


----------



## bordercollielady

Seems like a lot of data will be used up with this.. I think I prefer having my music downloaded to my Android.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, if you have the Amazon mp3 player app on your device . . . it will be updated to Amazon Music and incorporate Prime music.  It's available for multiple platforms.  Earlier today I was looking at it and it had not been updated and I couldn't find anything about prime music.  This evening though, it had updated that app and now it's all there.  Coolness!

The indication is that the Fires will get an over the air update to update the player. Haven't checked mine yet to see if it's there.

It has preset playlists -- a LOT of choices -- but does not appear to be like Pandora where you can just say "play stuff like this" and it'll keep playing forever.

If you use it via cellular, yes, it will use a lot of data to stream.  If you're on wifi that shouldn't be a problem.  You can also download prime music to your device, apparently, rather than stream it.  Not sure if there's an expiry date on the play list if you do that.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

On my IPod, I used to play my music from the Amazon Cloud Player, today the cloud player was no longer there and instead I now have Amazon Music.  It completely threw me off and I had to wait until my granddaughter could look at it to tell me that was where my playlists were now.  I haven't had the IPod very long and am still learning how to use it, I thought I had somehow deleted the Cloud Player app.  I listen to my music at work and it was very quiet this morning until I decided to listen to Pandora on my computer, then this afternoon I was back to my playlists from the Amazon Music app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now I think that update to the Fires running OS 3.x that we've been discussing in another thread was for this and sometime this evening they've turned it on. I have no new update to my system, but just now when I opened up the Music tab, I found this:










and this










So I'm good to go!

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That was on my HDX7; my HDX8.9 hasn't updated yet...

Betsy


----------



## Jill Nojack

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now I think that update to the Fires running OS 3.x that we've been discussing in another thread was for this and sometime this evening they've turned it on. I have no new update to my system, but just now when I opened up the Music tab, I found this:


It probably won't help me to keep syncing my Fire HD over and over, I bet. Still no Prime Music player. I'm jealous. And eager to stream all that Talking Heads that appears to have landed in my Prime Music Queue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Once you tap on your Music tab and get the image I posted earlier, saying your music collection just got a lot bigger, you'll know you got the update.

Tap on continue and you'll get the Welcome screen. From that screen, you can add individual songs, playlists or albums to your account. You can pick a genre by tapping on the "All Genres" under Prime Music in the upper left hand corner.

Tap on the Menu button in the upper left hand corner and you'll see this:










Tapping on Prime Music will take you back to the Welcome to Prime Music screen. Tapping on Prime Playlists will take you to available playlists. Tap on a playlist to see what it contains and to add either the whole playlist or individual songs to your library. Once you add a playlist to your library, it will be available through the Playlists button in your library.










*You can download Prime music to your device.* Not sure for how long--is it time limited like videos? Off to check... EDIT: See later reply (#27).

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jill Nojack said:


> It probably won't help me to keep syncing my Fire HD over and over, I bet. Still no Prime Music player. I'm jealous. And eager to stream all that Talking Heads that appears to have landed in my Prime Music Queue.


My HDX 8.9 hasn't updated. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Seems like a lot of data will be used up with this.. I think I prefer having my music downloaded to my Android.


On my Fire, at least, I can download music. Looking now to see for how long.

EDIT: I don't see a time limit. This is what it says on the Help pages:


> On phones and tablets with the Amazon Music app installed, Prime members can also download Prime Music (including Prime Playlists) for offline playback. Prime Music is not available to be exported or for use outside of the Amazon Music app.
> 
> To download Prime Music for offline playback:
> 
> Add the Prime Music you want to download to your music library.
> Search or browse your music library for the Prime song, album, or playlist you want to download.
> On Android or Kindle Fire, press and hold the title you want to download, and then from the menu, tap Download.
> Or
> On iOS phones and tablets, swipe the songs you want to download, tap More, and then tap Download.
> You can find the offline versions in the Prime Playlists section under the Playlist view in your music library.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Important things to be aware of.



> Note that Prime Music is not available for Amazon Mom or Amazon Student trial memberships, or for shared Prime accounts. Paid Amazon Mom and Amazon Student memberships do include Prime Music.
> 
> Note:
> 
> Due to licensing agreements, you must be located in the U.S. or Puerto Rico (with a billing address and payment method from the U.S. or Puerto Rico).
> Prime Music is included with paid annual Prime memberships, 30-day Free Prime trials, paid Amazon Student memberships, and paid Amazon Mom memberships. It is not included during the free trial period for Amazon Student or Amazon Mom memberships, or for guests of Amazon Prime members.


and



> *Why is my Prime Music greyed out?*
> 
> You may no longer have access to your Prime Music for any of the following reasons:
> 
> Occasionally, we may need to remove some songs or albums from the Prime Music catalog due to expired licensing agreements with the music labels. If you've added these songs or albums to your music library, you can still see them listed, but they are greyed out and not available for playback. If the music is still available in the Amazon Music catalog, you can regain access by purchasing it from the Digital Music Store.
> 
> If your Prime subscription expires, you'll lose access to the Prime Music that you've added to your music library. You can still see the music listed, but it's greyed out and won't be available for playback. If the music is still available in the Prime Music catalog, you can regain access by re-activating your Prime subscription, or by purchasing it from the Digital Music Store.
> 
> If you haven't connected online with your Amazon Music account in 30 days or more on the device, you'll lose access to the Prime Music that you've downloaded to your device. You can still see the music listed, but it's greyed out and won't be available for playback, until you connect online again with your Amazon Music account.


Betsy


----------



## Jill Nojack

Wow! Download for offline play. This reminds me of my old Zune subscription. I dig it.

Betsy, thank you for all of the info! Extremely helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Important for those with multiple devices on their accounts:


> Prime Music is available for streaming on only one device at a time, for each Amazon account.
> 
> If the first device you're using to play Prime Music and you then play Prime Music on a second device, you can run into a concurrency issue. Prime Music is available for streaming on only one device at a time, for each Amazon account.
> 
> In this case, the device that first notices that Prime Music is already playing on another device pops up a message asking if you want to start playback on that first device, and stop playback on the other device. If you stop playback on the second device, your personal playlist will remain paused, and won't continue playing either your owned music or Prime Music.
> 
> Prime Music is available to download (for offline playback) to only four devices at a time, for each Amazon account. If you try to download Prime Music to an additional device, you're prompted either start the download on that fourth device (and automatically deactivate the Prime Music that you downloaded to your least recently used device), or leave things as they are.


Betsy


----------



## gdae23

I didn't think I would care about this because I have a large music library already, and I didn't think they would have much that I liked. I don't listen to that much "mainstream" music; my taste runs towards traditional, folk and roots based music.

I'm happy to say I was wrong! Been playing with this all evening and I've already found plenty to like. I discovered, by the way, that you can search by label name as well as by the other standard ways. (Just found a bunch of albums on the Smithsonian Folkways label, for example.)  Will definitely be keeping my Amazon prime service when it renews in September.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> I didn't think I would care about this because I have a large music library already, and I didn't think they would have much that I liked. I don't listen to that much "mainstream" music; my taste runs towards traditional, folk and roots based music.
> 
> I'm happy to say I was wrong! Been playing with this all evening and I've already found plenty to like. I discovered, by the way, that you can search by label name as well as by the other standard ways. (Just found a bunch of albums on the Smithsonian Folkways label, for example.) Will definitely be keeping my Amazon prime service when it renews in September.


Thanks for the tip about Smithsonian Folkways, I wouldn't have thought to look for that on Prime!

When I first tried to access the Prime music on my iPad things seemed to lock up. I ended up having to uninstall and reinstall the Amazon Music app and things are working fine now. Based on a few hours of playing around, I am more pleased with this than I expected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooooh, definitely going to look up the Smithsonian Folkways stuff.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And my HDX 8.9 has updated.



Jill Nojack said:


> It probably won't help me to keep syncing my Fire HD over and over, I bet. Still no Prime Music player. I'm jealous. And eager to stream all that Talking Heads that appears to have landed in my Prime Music Queue.


Hoping yours has updated, Jill!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now I think that update to the Fires running OS 3.x that we've been discussing in another thread was for this and sometime this evening they've turned it on. I have no new update to my system, but just now when I opened up the Music tab, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm good to go!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


I have this on my screen, but I don't know what to do next. Wed. afternoon while I was on the exercise bike, I selected an album to add, but then I couldn't figure out how to play it (I was on my Fire HDX). Now I don't even remember what the album was. When I go to the music app I see the albums I already had through my Amazon player (that I've had a few years).

Since I couldn't listen to that album Wed. afternoon, I went back to a radio app to listen to WQXR classical music radio while I was exercising.

Now, just now, I got the same screen that you had above. Then I pressed "Library" and it shows all my old music. Prime Music "Try for Free" shows on the right. I press "Try for Free" and I'm back in that screen you have above. What's next?


----------



## mlewis78

No I have figured out how to play that album from Prime Music on my laptop, but not on my fire hdx.  That album is Yo Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*A quick user's guide to Prime Music (Fire OS) (Updated)*

First you have to select music to add to your library.

From this screen (which you get to by tapping on the Prime Music banner in the store or by tapping on Menu and then Prime Music in the sidebar menu):










you can add individual songs, playlists or albums to your account. You can pick a genre by tapping on the "All Genres" under Prime Music in the upper left hand corner. 
* Tap on the blue +Add to add songs to your library. 
* Tap on a playlist and on the next screen, examine the songs--you can add them individually or tap on the +Add Playlist to Library
* Tap on an Album and on the next screen, like playlists, you can add songs individually or tap on the +Add Album to Library

You can search for artists, songs, album names or record label names (Smithsonian Folkways, for example). To make sure you see only Prime results, after creating your search (text box in upper right), tap on "All Genres" under the "Search Results, and then tap on Filter. Tap on "Prime Music Only." The filter is not available until AFTER you've performed the search.

If you don't do this, the results you get are NOT only Prime. You can pick out the Prime items by the Prime banner on the upper left hand corner of the album cover thumbnail and by the Prime icon next to $0.00 as the price.

Once you've added some music to your library, it will appear mixed in with your music *on your cloud.* Not on your device.

Tap on the Menu button in the upper left hand corner and you'll see this:










Tapping on Prime Music will take you back to the Welcome to Prime Music screen. 
Tapping on Prime Playlists will take you to available playlists. Tap on a playlist to see what it contains and to add either the whole playlist or individual songs to your library. Once you add a playlist to your library, it will be available through the Playlists menu option in your library and the music on it will be available in your cloud.

*To Play Music*

If you've added an album, tap on Albums then tap on Cloud. Again, you'll be able to tell the Prime icons by the Prime banner in the upper left hand corner of the album thumbnail. Tap on the thumbnail. You can play all, play individual songs or download them to your device.

If you tap on Artist > Cloud, artists for which you have Prime music do NOT have a Prime banner. But, if you tap on the artist, the albums with Prime banners will show as well as individual songs. You can choose an album or song to play from this screen. (Individual songs have a little orange checkmark and a blue P if they are Prime. You can choose an album or song to play from this screen. Tap on the album cover to play or download the album, or you can tap on an individual song to play.

If you've added Playlists, you can tap on Playlists on the menu sidebar and you'll see any playlists you've created as well as the Prime Playlists, clearly indicated:










On any screen in your library (not the store), you can also press and hold on an album cover in your library to download it, add to a playlist (unless you're viewing your playlists) or remove from library.

Hope this helps!

Betsy

_Did this with no coffee--be kind!  --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*What you see when you're browsing or searching (Fire OS).*

When you're browsing the store, if songs are already in your library, it will tell you that. Here's a result of a seach for Pete Seeger. You can see songs that are already in my library and also how the album covers that are in Prime are marked. If I click on a Prime album, I'll either be able to add it to my library, or in these cases, have a button to tap to see the album in my library.










Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Browsing Playlists (Fire OS)*

(Note, this is on a Fire HDX--it works slightly differently on the iOS version and, I suppose, on the non-Fire Android version.)

When you're viewing Playlists in the store, you can select them both by category and genre. Tap on Prime Playlists in the side menu to go to the Playlists in the Store (or get there from the Prime Music store).

Then, tap on the little dropdown menu below Prime Playlists. You can select one of the options under Categories AND then choose a Genre. Picking Artists, Classical gets you, well, Yo-Yo Ma. Apparently not a lot of classical music lovers at Amazon. 










Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> No I have figured out how to play that album from Prime Music on my laptop, but not on my fire hdx. That album is Yo Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone.


I've added some user's guide material, but specifically, if you've added the Yo Yo Ma album to your library (which it sounds like you have), go to Music on your Fire. You should be able to tap on the menu icon in the upper left hand corner, and then, on the sidebar, tap on Albums. Make sure you're viewing Cloud. Find the album, tap on it and chose to play the whole album or individual songs. You can also download it at this point.

If you can't see it in Albums > Cloud, you haven't added it to your library.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Is there any way to force the update to my Fire HD 8.9? Trying to be patient, but not having much success.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> Is there any way to force the update to my Fire HD 8.9? Trying to be patient, but not having much success.


I don't think so.

Well, let me rephrase: If you have the latest system update, there's no way to 'turn on' Prime Music until the Zon does it.

But if you do NOT have the latest system update, you can check for updates from the device or go to the Updates page at Kindle support and download it and transfer via USB. There's a thread in Fire Talk about what the latest updates for each model Fire are . . . .http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187071.msg2637991.html#msg2637991

Note it's only the newer models that have gotten recent updates -- like in the last week or so. No idea if Prime Music will work on older models.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Is there any way to force the update to my Fire HD 8.9? Trying to be patient, but not having much success.


The website says it will be available to the Fire HD and HDX...but on the other hand, the recent update was for the OS 3.x devices, and the Fire HD 8.9 doesn't have that, so don't know...like Ann said, definitely check the website to see if there is later firmware for you.

Current firmware versions for each model of Fire.

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8
HD 1stG: 7.4.8
Fire 2G: 10.4.8
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

Just checked--the firmware for the HD 8.9 is still at 8.4.8.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201177550

So, short answer is we don't know if it's going to be available for your HD. I'd check with CS.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just checked--the firmware for the HD 8.9 is still at 8.4.8.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201177550
> 
> So, short answer is we don't know if it's going to be available for your HD. I'd check with CS.


Good idea about calling CS. I'll do that right away.

Strange things going on with our 2 Fire HD 8.9's (bought in May 2013, 2 weeks apart).
Mine is showing version 8.4.8 and Update Your Kindle is greyed out.

My wife's is showing version 8.4.9 (not a typo) and Update Your Kindle is greyed out. About 15 minutes ago, it rebooted itself and when it showed the KindleFire startup screen, it had an Updating, Please Wait message with a progress bar. I was hoping it was updating for Prime Music. When it finally came all the way on, no Prime Music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Good idea about calling CS. I'll do that right away.
> 
> Strange things going on with our 2 Fire HD 8.9's (bought in May 2013, 2 weeks apart).
> Mine is showing version 8.4.8 and Update Your Kindle is greyed out.
> 
> My wife's is showing version 8.4.9 (not a typo) and Update Your Kindle is greyed out. About 15 minutes ago, it rebooted itself and when it showed the KindleFire startup screen, it had an Updating, Please Wait message with a progress bar. I was hoping it was updating for Prime Music. When it finally came all the way on, no Prime Music.


Don't despair--when my HDXs got the update, the Prime Music didn't show up right away. And my HDX 8.9's Prime Music turned on several hours after the HDX7.

I think calling CS is the way to go.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Good idea about calling CS. I'll do that right away.
> 
> Strange things going on with our 2 Fire HD 8.9's (bought in May 2013, 2 weeks apart).
> Mine is showing version 8.4.8 and Update Your Kindle is greyed out.
> 
> My wife's is showing version 8.4.9 (not a typo) and Update Your Kindle is greyed out. About 15 minutes ago, it rebooted itself and when it showed the KindleFire startup screen, it had an Updating, Please Wait message with a progress bar. I was hoping it was updating for Prime Music. When it finally came all the way on, no Prime Music.


Is the 8.4.9 after the update?

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think calling CS is the way to go.


Well, calling CS was worse than useless. As usual, I get more useful information from reading this forum than from CS. Guess I'll just have to try to be patient.

Meanwhile, I'm exploring around Prime Music on my desktop. Looking forward to having the ability to download albums to my Fire. We have a horrible DSL service. Streaming, whether audio or video, is always choppy.

I don't know the version on my wife's Fire HD 8.9 before the forced update earlier this morning. I hadn't checked before the update came through.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> I don't know the version on my wife's Fire HD 8.9 before the forced update earlier this morning. I hadn't checked before the update came through.


Well, it does sound like there's a new update and they just haven't updated the web page yet. That sounds promising.... I'd check periodically by clicking on the Music tab. Keep WiFi on. I synched early on, but not later, and the update was just there.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it does sound like there's a new update and they just haven't updated the web page yet. That sounds promising.... I'd check periodically by clicking on the Music tab. Keep WiFi on. I synched early on, but not later, and the update was just there.


OK, my FireHD 8.9 just spontaneously updated to 8.4.9. But still no sign of Prime Music on either of our Fires.


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I haven't checked my system version in some time. I have the Fire HD 8.9 from 2012. The first of the 8.9 they made. It is on 8.4.6. Should I be on 8.4.8? I have no clue how to do updates manually on the fires if that is even possible. I know how to do it on the e-ink kindles. 
Or am I were I suppose to be. I am really confused with all these versions out there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Hmm, I haven't checked my system version in some time. I have the Fire HD 8.9 from 2012. The first of the 8.9 they made. It is on 8.4.6. Should I be on 8.4.8? I have no clue how to do updates manually on the fires if that is even possible. I know how to do it on the e-ink kindles.
> Or am I were I suppose to be. I am really confused with all these versions out there.


Atunah, you should be on 8.4.8. Check under device in settings for the software update, otherwise it's very similar to doing the manual update on the eInk Kindles.

Seymour, give it some time, I suspect you'll get Prime eventually because of the update.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Current firmware versions for each model of Fire.
> 
> Fire 2G: 10.4.8


Is up to 10.4.9

My Fire 2G automagically updated (wifi on plugged in) the other night. For a second I panicked in the morning because it seemed stuck on a screen that said Kindle Fire for quite a while!

It's got Prime Music running now.


----------



## Atunah

So I manually updated my FIre HD 8.9 2012 version from 8.4.6 to the one listed on the website 8.4.8.

Everything went fine and then just now it updated again. Now its on 8.4.9


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Current version #s

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8 8.4.9
HD 1stG: 7.4.8 7.4.9
Fire 2G: 10.4.8 10.4.9
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

So it sounds like the older HDs, at least, that were at x.4.8 are being updated to x.4.9. Sometime _after_ that update, the prime music will be turned on. My reading is that the device needs the update for Prime music to work, but the internal 'app' update is separate from the system update.

Next question: will the 2nd gen Fire, which is at x.4.8 as well, _also_ go to x.4.9 and become Prime music compliant? Never mind: I see it did. So the only one still left out is the original Fire.

(FYI, both my HDX devices (one 7 one 8.9) have the updated software, but only the 8.9 have Prime Music as of just a little bit ago. The app on my android phone updated automatically. Amazon mp3 is now called Amazon Music.)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I think this will do (with me) exactly what Amazon is hoping it will do:

1) encourage me to keep Prime
2) encourage me to BUY music that I've tried on Prime

Unless I spring for the predicted Amazon Phone (which I probably won't - I don't really want a smart phone. I currently pay about $8.50/mo for my flip phone), I can't listen to the Prime music on-the-go unless I carry around my 7" Nexus Android tablet (on a walk, or at the gym, connected to my car stereo on a road trip, etc.). It would be nice to have something small, like a phone, but not a phone, on which to play this music. So I suspect that I will end up buying some of the music that I try on Prime, to put on my MP3 player.

The downloading does work fine on my Nexus - I listened on the bus this morning, and only felt a little dorky for having my headphones plugged into a 7" tablet instead of my tiny MP3 player...


----------



## gdae23

> Thanks for the tip about Smithsonian Folkways, I wouldn't have thought to look for that on Prime!


Exactly what I had thought. That's an example of why I didn't expect much from it beforehand.



> When I first tried to access the Prime music on my iPad things seemed to lock up. I ended up having to uninstall and reinstall the Amazon Music app and things are working fine now. Based on a few hours of playing around, I am more pleased with this than I expected.


I also have this on an iPad. I didn't have to do a resinstall, but when I first updated my Amazon music app, the Prime screen just showed a spinning circle for quite a long time. (Perhaps 15-20 minutes?) Eventually, everything showed up.

I don't have a Kindle Fire. I'm at work now without my iPad, but the screen shots seem to look quite a bit different from the iOS app.

A few things I've found through trial and error:

When searching in Prime music, it has to show Prime Music as the category on the left of the drop down search box. If it shows another category, such as digital music, there will be other items mixed in, not only the Prime music items. If Prime is showing, only the Prime tracks will come up. I kept changing the category by accident until I caught on to this.

On the iPad, once an item is in a playlist, you can swipe horizontally on the track to open up an options list. This will allow you to add or remove the track from the playlist, see the rest of the tracks on the album, and other music by the artist. However, if it's in the "recently added " playlist, which appears to be an automatic playlist, the option is to remove the song from the library completely rather than remove it from the playlist.

There are some icons above the playlist. There's one that looks like a pen or pencil. When you click on that, you'll see editing boxes on the right hand side of each track which you can use to move the track up and down to different positions in the playlist. On the left are red minus signs for use in deleting the track.

When you drill down while searching in a genre, it will show a list of artists, but this seems to be very incomplete. Don't assume an artist isn't in Prime just because they're not on that list. Try just searching for them directly. Even if an artist is on the list, the number of tracks available may be wrong. Searching via an artist list under one of the genre categories brought up only 3 Prime tracks by Doc Watson, but searching directly brought up over 200 tracks.


----------



## Atunah

I can confirm that the first generation Fire HD 8.9 (2012) has the prime music. Once I updated to 8.5.8, it updated itself to 8.5.9 and about 15-30 minutes later when I checked the music tab again for the millionth time, it flashed a few times and there it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I can confirm that the first generation Fire HD 8.9 (2012) has the prime music. Once I updated to 8.5.8, it updated itself to 8.5.9 and about 15-30 minutes later when I checked the music tab again for the millionth time, it flashed a few times and there it is.


Woohoo, Atunah! You go, girl!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gdae--

thanks for the tips on using Prime Music on your iPad--I haven't had a chance to play with the iPad version other than to note there were differences.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

My FireHD 8.9 finally got the app update. I'm now listening through my Fire. Streaming without any choppiness so far (fingers crossed). 

Still waiting for my wife's FireHD to get the app update.

I expect the selection will only increase over time. Dare we hope that someday it will be as comprehensive as Rhapsody or (dare I say it?) iTunes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> My FireHD 8.9 finally got the app update. I'm now listening through my Fire. Streaming without any choppiness so far (fingers crossed).
> 
> Still waiting for my wife's FireHD to get the app update.
> 
> I expect the selection will only increase over time. Dare we hope that someday it will be as comprehensive as Rhapsody or (dare I say it?) iTunes?


Yay, Seymour!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gdae23 said:


> When searching in Prime music, it has to show Prime Music as the category on the left of the drop down search box. If it shows another category, such as digital music, there will be other items mixed in, not only the Prime music items. If Prime is showing, only the Prime tracks will come up. I kept changing the category by accident until I caught on to this.


Thanks for posting this, gdae--it made me look again at the search on the Fire. You can filter (after you've performed the search) for Prime only; I've updated my Quick User's Guide earlier in the thread to include this:



> You can search for artists, songs, album names or record label names (Smithsonian Folkways, for example). To make sure you see only Prime results, after creating your search (text box in upper right), tap on "All Genres" under the "Search Results, and then tap on Filter. Tap on "Prime Music Only." The filter is not available until AFTER you've performed the search.


Betsy


----------



## Jill Nojack

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And my HDX 8.9 has updated.
> 
> Hoping yours has updated, Jill!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy, it updated very late last night. I feel asleep to Ella Fitzgerald and the Guthries. Nice!


----------



## geoffthomas

So it appears that this feature is available to Apple products, Android-running phones but not on the Amazon sold Fire original.  Hmmm.  Feeling a little left out here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> So it appears that this feature is available to Apple products, Android-running phones but not on the Amazon sold Fire original. Hmmm. Feeling a little left out here.


I'm guessing it has to do with the speed of the processor and/or wifi receiver -- probably not good enough to guarantee good play back so, rather than have people disappointed in the results, they've made it not available at all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing it has to do with the speed of the processor and/or wifi receiver -- probably not good enough to guarantee good play back so, rather than have people disappointed in the results, they've made it not available at all.


I agree that it is something like that.
We are able to stream movies however.


----------



## SeymourKopath

I've noticed that if I click on an album that doesn't have the Prime banner, there are often several tracks that are Prime. Clicking on the blue Add To Library button for those tracks gets them in my library for free. There doesn't seem to be any indication that an album has Prime tracks. You have to actually look in each individual album.

Many of these albums have just 1 track that's not Prime-qualified. For example, I just found a 2-disc album that doesn't have the Prime banner. But when I looked inside, 33 of 34 tracks were Prime-eligible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've started a thread about Amazon Prime Music in the Fire Talk thread rather than move this one, as Amazon Prime isn't limited to Kindle Fires, and this thread has discussed other devices and apps.  That thread will be specifically targeted to Fires.  General questions about Prime Music or questions related to other devices should be posted here.  (If needed, we'll start a thread in the Ipad forum.)

Thanks, sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Seems like it should go under Fire Talk, since it is like streaming video that, even though it isn't device-specific, it works on tablets but not e-readers.  Either that or maybe there should be a subforum called Amazon Prime, to cover music, video, and other things related to Prime but not a specific device? Especially since they keep adding more things to Prime all the time.  I almost never look in Not Quite Kindle, and wouldn't expect to find discussions about Amazon Prime, Kindles, or Fires here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, most discussions in the past that have been about Amazon services that are not Kindle specific (which this is not) have been in NQK, including discussions of Prime features such as Prime Instant Video.  Device specific aspects have been in other forums.

I think an argument can be made either way. There have been posts in this thread about Prime Music on other devices.  The screens are, as has already been noted, different in the non-Fire devices.  Where should people who want to discuss Prime Music on their non-Fire Android device discuss things?

A Prime Forum is worth discussing, except then, do we have a Fire thread, an iOS thread and an Android thread for Prime Music?  What about the people who look in Fire Talk for the Prime Music thread?

My inclination is to let this stand and start fresh with device-specific commentary in the respective forums.  But it's a good discussion...I've been wrong many times.  

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

I think a new Amazon Prime sub-forum is the perfect answer. It could contain threads about each Prime product or service, as well as questions about behavior on different devices (Kindle or otherwise). Go for it!

I never even knew this Not Quite Kindle sub-forum existed until I found this thread through a search for Prime Music.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sometimes there are good reasons for multiple threads on the same topics.  This is, I think, one of those times.  There are some specifics to prime Music on the Fire line that don't necessarily apply to other devices, so are probably better discussed in Fire Talk.  But it's definitely ON other devices and, for example, android discussions have been here in NQK.  iStuff does have a dedicated board.  Discussions in all 3 places that are more or less device specific seems reasonable to me.


I guess I don't see that there's enough to really discuss about Prime for it to warrant its own board.  Mostly, it's free delivery.  You can also borrow a book a month -- there's a discussion in the Book Corner at least monthly about what people have borrowed or may want to -- which borrowing you MUST do from a kindle deivce; kindle apps won't work.  You get a free 'Kindle First' book each month -- that's also discussed each month in the Corner as it's about the books available.  Prime videos are only available on Fire devices; when folks have problems with it, they ask in Fire Talk.  If you think about it, it's unusual that this new Prime benefit is for folks who may not even have a kindle device.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, most discussions in the past that have been about Amazon services that are not Kindle specific (which this is not) have been in NQK, including discussions of Prime features such as Prime Instant Video. Device specific aspects have been in other forums.


OK, I just didn't realize that those discussions had been taking place in here all along, until you linked to this one.



> I think an argument can be made either way. There have been posts in this thread about Prime Music on other devices. The screens are, as has already been noted, different in the non-Fire devices. Where should people who want to discuss Prime Music on their non-Fire Android device discuss things?
> 
> A Prime Forum is worth discussing, except then, do we have a Fire thread, an iOS thread and an Android thread for Prime Music? What about the people who look in Fire Talk for the Prime Music thread?
> 
> My inclination is to let this stand and start fresh with device-specific commentary in the respective forums. But it's a good discussion...I've been wrong many times.
> 
> Betsy


I can see that a Prime forum would have a lot of overlap with the others and might be confusing--just an idea. It's my own fault that I didn't investigate this forum more carefully, so I had the wrong idea of what it was for and never noticed those Amazon-related threads. That brings up another idea for a suggestion -- to modify the description of NQK to make it more clear that it's not only for off-topic discussions, but also for Amazon-related topics that don't fit the specific device forums.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Prime videos are only available on Fire devices; when folks have problems with it, they ask in Fire Talk. If you think about it, it's unusual that this new Prime benefit is for folks who may not even have a kindle device.


Not so. I can watch (streaming) Prime Videos on my iPad and on my Roku as well as other devices. There have been a lot of discussions here in Not Quite Kindle of watching Amazon Prime Video on Rokus.

This talks about what you can stream Amazon Instant Videos on, though it doesn't specifically address Prime, so I don't know if, as a Prime member on most of these devices (I know you can on the Roku), you can watch the Prime videos for free.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201422800



> You can watch Amazon Instant Video titles from your computer's web browser or an Internet-connected streaming device, including Kindle Fire, PlayStation, Xbox, Wii, Wii U, Roku, and hundreds of TVs, set-top boxes, and Blu-ray players. To view a full list of supported devices, or to see if your device is compatible, go to Amazon Instant Video Compatible Devices.


Here's a link specifically about Prime Video on the iDevices.

www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?&docId=1000798971

I don't think there is an non-Fire Android version of the Prime Video app....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not so. I can watch (streaming) Prime Videos on my iPad and on my Roku as well as other devices. There have been a lot of discussions here in Not Quite Kindle of watching Amazon Prime Video on Rokus.
> 
> This talks about what you can stream Amazon Instant Videos on, though it doesn't specifically address Prime, so I don't know if, as a Prime member on most of these devices (I know you can on the Roku), you can watch the Prime videos for free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201422800
> 
> Here's a link specifically about Prime Video on the iDevices.
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?&docId=1000798971
> 
> I don't think there is an non-Fire Android version of the Prime Video app....
> 
> Betsy


Huh. I was confused then.

<emily litella> never mind </emily litella>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. I was confused then.
> 
> <emily litella> never mind </emily litella>




The fact that you CANNOT get it for your non-Fire Android device is probably what confused you. 

Or, for your DVR thingy.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The fact that you CANNOT get it for your non-Fire Android device is probably what confused you.
> 
> Or, for your DVR thingy.
> 
> Betsy


Well, and . . . . I've no real desire to. 

Wait ---- I think I was able to get a prime video once and watch it on the TV. But I couldn't order it through the TV -- had to do it through the 'puter and then it was some how available. I think. Or I'm misremembering.  'Cause I can't remember what movie it was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, and . . . . I've no real desire to.
> 
> Wait ---- I think I was able to get a prime video once and watch it on the TV. But I couldn't order it through the TV -- had to do it through the 'puter and then it was some how available. I think. Or I'm misremembering.  'Cause I can't remember what movie it was.


ROFL...


----------



## mlewis78

I just updated all my ipad apps and it converted the Amazon Cloud Player to Amazon Music.  Searched for some more prime music to add.  For classical music I'm finding more by searching for specific artists.  I added two Paul Lewis (piano) albums (had to click on each track) -- Diabelli Variations and a Schubert album.  

When I just search for classical, it gives me mostly "most relaxing classical . . ." and the like.  At least they included some Yo-Yo Ma on that search.


----------



## JimJ

I kind of ignored this when it was first announced because I assumed it wouldn't have much of a selection but, after checking it out, I'm pretty impressed. Lots of stuff from both well known artists and smaller indie stuff.  Pretty nice added bonus to the Prime subscription.


----------

